# MURDOCK R/C & PERFORMANCE TIRES



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

We are not just oval tires, We also have touring and 1/12 in all compounds available. Quality construction and the compounds you know. Prices and other details can be seen at our website that is linked below.

Dont forget that Murdock R/C also stocks the very best in horsepower. We stock KC Racing motors and batteries only. Why only one, there is nothing better out there. Stock, 19 turn, or modified let KC Racing hosepower pull your wagon


----------

